# What's your average speed?



## fwgx (29 Aug 2009)

I only recently started riding having got a nice new cheap Specialized MTB. I've been taking it around Bushy Park on a 2 lap, 14.5 mile route. Nothing particularly off road, just some dirt paths and no hills to speak of really.

I thought I was doing quite well at it managing the route in just over an hour. Then I realised my average speed it about 13 mph, which means that if I doubled my route length, I'd be beaten by a marathon runner! This depressed me somewhat. Now I admit that my legs aren't in anyway fit having not ridden a bike for 10 years and even then I rarely did more than 2 miles at a time, to and from College. 

Is this a respectable speed?


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Aug 2009)

How fit is a world class 2 hour Marathon Runner though!

...Just keep riding fwgx, as long as you enjoy it why care how fast you go?

Anyway won't be long before a marathon runner would struggle to keep up with you!


----------



## Globalti (30 Aug 2009)

Yes, 13 mph is a very good speed for an MTB. On a proper off road route you would expect to average about 6.5 mph.

On the road an average of 15 mph on a hilly route would be good.


----------



## lukesdad (30 Aug 2009)

average speed is not really relevant in mtbing. Are you allowed to ride off road in bushy park. Going across kingston to Richmond might be a bit more of a test if you can ride there. Or the otherside of esher at oxshott woods thats where I started many many moons ago used to be great riding not too tough.


----------



## marzjennings (31 Aug 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much about average speeds if you're just getting back in cycling.

On fire and dirt roads I average about 17-18mph, on single track with some technical stuff about 10-13mpg. In comparison I average about 20-21mph on the road.


----------



## GilesM (31 Aug 2009)

Average speed can be very low off road, a trail I regularly do is only about 19miles, but usually takes between 2.5 to 3 hours.


----------



## pieman123456789 (2 Sep 2009)

Well considering a marathon runner trains almost every day, and also that you dont ride much its a great speed.


----------



## wyno70 (3 Sep 2009)

It depends on the hills/ mud and state of the track. Can be anywhere between 6mph and 14mph. Impossible to say really.

A route thats 12mph in summer (dry) might be 8mph in winter due tot hick mud and almost being impassable in places!

Don't worry about it.

The point about the marathon runner is kinda irrelevant as they normally do those speeds on a pretty flat tarmac route. Stick them off road and they'd slow down quite a bit.

If you want speed, get a road bike! Mountain biking is mainly about enjoyment!


----------



## Cubist (5 Sep 2009)

Just out of curiosity I haven't reset my trip since you asked this question. My MTB sees a club run and a couple of fun outings each week. Over the last 75 miles the comp shows an average speed of 10.5. Terrain varies from really techy moorland paths to blistering downhills and plenty of road climbs between bridleways


----------



## kennybaby (16 Sep 2009)

Average speed on a MTB is of little importance, due to the variability of things, conditions such as mud mean from one week to the next it can vary tremendously. 

On a road bike the benchmark of a half decent cyclist used to be 25 mile in under the hour, or at least that's what I kind of had in my head when I was younger, on a reasonably flatish course, obviously technology has improved so maybe this mark has increased in recent times, so maybe now 27 miles under the hour is a good marker. The point with the road is conditions are more stable once you get a route that is not delayed by traffic issues.


----------



## croyde (25 Oct 2009)

Gulp!

I to think that I was happy with my 21 miles in 1 hour 40 mins on busy roads and twice around Richmond Park.

On a hybrid shod with 26 ins wheels.


----------



## JtB (26 Oct 2009)

I can make a 20 mile off road ride last all day; waiting for the kids while they climb the hills and stopping off for the odd pint or two.


----------



## fuzzy290 (6 Nov 2009)

Your average speed is only important when working out how long a new route might take or for training. The maximum speed is the one I worry about!

For the record I average about 7 - 8 mph on most off road rides. On the road using my rigid MTB, about 12 – 15 mph, depending on the weather/ hangover.


----------



## yenrod (6 Nov 2009)

> What's your average speed? 


25....




































kmphr


----------

